# heat shield - remove or replace (uk)



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

the heat shield situate engine bay exhaust manifold has corroded quite badly to the point that a 3" hole has now appeared at the base.

probably due to winter salt over the last 4 years

is it ok too remove it

i will not be doing any off road involving high grass etc


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Not advisable to remove it all. It's not there to protect your engine bay aginst long grass, it is a heat shield to prevent heat generated by the exhaust manifold from spreading around the engine bay and impacting your fuel economy. The holes won't do it any harm, but if you do come across one at the wreckers, replace it when you get a chance.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Taking the heat shield off will mean radiated heat from the exhaust will heat up the radiator and reduce its cooling effect as radiated heat is unaffected by air movement like convected heat is.
As mentioned by Ausietrail it is best to find a replacement.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^ thansk for replies

i will see if i can find a replacement


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

i'm glad i searched before posting! hadn't spotted this thread before. 

After hearing a rattling noise from the exhaust on sunday, i took the car to the place that fitted it for them to check it out, they called me over when it was on the lift and pointed out it was the heat shield above the rear section of the exhaust, itwas held on at one point, and promtly fell off(glad i wasn't driving). 

The guy said he wouldn't bother replacing it, as not a lot of heat is emitted rom the rear section, and it shouldn't be a problem, he said if i did it would need to be bought and fitted by nissan.

Thoughts anyone, should i be worried? do i need to urgently replace it, or wait til it warms up? any ideas of i could get the part non stealers? hopefully it won't affect the 8 hour drive i have to make tomorrow!

cheers


----------



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

I could say that my 95 Pathfinder has almost no heat sheilds left and I've driven it like that for a while, but it's a different beast, and has pretty much fallen apart (shocks, brakes, exhaust, horn, cv boots, etc.), and I'm in the process of buying a new vehicle (XTrail maybe)

Also, the Pathfinder had the auto tranny replaced, but that apparently happens because the stock oil coolers clog up. (Hopefully they've recitified this on newer models.) The hand brake and center hump sure does get hot in the summer though.


----------



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

was driving about today when i heard a noise from the back of the car ,when looked i could see the heat shield hanging off. Would be grateful if someone could let me know is it worth putting back on.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

if its hanging off, then the attachment points are probably corroded, so its a question of replacing or not i think, i am going leave mine off and see what happens, done some long journeys since and had no problems.

Dunno how true this is, but my thinking would be, if its hanging off or loose then lots of salt and grit and other nasty corrosive stuff is gonna be getting up in there, so u should decide soon, go into ur local ATS or whatever and get them to have a look, mine just took it off and charged nothing


----------



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks mate. i think i will leave it off and see how it goes. Dont do that much mileage
so will keep an eye on it till i can get time to go a garage. Cant see it warming up that much


----------

